# Planting Trees From Seed



## big_mac_bryce (Feb 28, 2005)

I was interested in trying to plant some trees from seed just for fun. I live in Wisconsin. A marsh by our has evergreen trees and i was wondering what they are. At this point in the winter then have these buds that range from the color red to black and about 1/2 in diameter. Can you plant anything from these? Also i want to try some Hickorys and Oaks is there any procedure for good germanation? Thanks for any help im a Newb at this.


----------



## HORSELOGGER (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, as far as the evergreens go, I have no idea, probably need more description. To plant Oak and Hickory, you need to collect the seed in the fall most quick, trying to beat the squirels and the worms. The white oak acorns will sprout a root shoot in the fall, go dormant and then a top shoot in spring. Red oak and hickory will need to be collected and stratified untill the next spring. That meens they need to be kept below about 38 degrees for a certain amount of days before they will sprout. To do this at home put the nuts in a plastic bag of peat or sand and store in the fridge over the winter. Then plant in a garden bed and transplant after a couple years. Dont wait too long as they have a long tap root, and after tool many tears in the nursery bed, they will have a low survival rate if the tap root is disturbed.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 5, 2005)

you should always look about the area for newly sproputed seed or seedlings less than one year growth. Hickory they will have needed to been on the ground, preferably <at least partly> below earth. If the little root tip can get out of the shell, into dirt, and be left alone for awhile you get a sapling. This is nature working alone.

MacMan asks how to grow a tree from seed, and Horselogger answered him well. The only steadfast rule is ya gotta go along with nature's rules. The biology and physiology and biochemistry can be immensely deep, but growing trees from seed has Zero relation to what you know. It's more about what you understand.

Go to the base of a hickory tree now. Step on all the nuts you can, with your heel, go back in June and transplant the seedlings.

or

Collect all the nuts, soak them in cold water overnight and plant them in sand right now.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 10, 2005)

I did a crown reduction on a medium Sweetgum. Here's the seed, just from blowing the lawn off before the work started. Anyone want to start 5 or 6,000 Sweetgum Trees?


----------



## Elmore (Mar 10, 2005)

Paint em' green , silver and red. Then hang em' on a Christmas tree. Use them for practicing your golf swing. I want better.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 10, 2005)

*Phew!*

I was hoping nno one would coax me into planting them. At this time of the year one would be further ahead to multiply this tree by cuttings, but that's another thread  .


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 10, 2005)

I stepped into a pile of these things, and they almost took me down for good.


----------



## Manco (Mar 26, 2005)

At one time I had a catalog I ordered from a website that sold seedlings from famous trees. It was pretty interesting but they were rather pricey.


----------

